# Voigtländer Ultron 40mm f/2 SL-II Review | Dustin



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 23, 2017)

Hi everyone - for a change of pace from all the huge primes everyone seems to be making I thought I would spend some time with the little Voigtländer 40mm f/2 pancake lens, though they seem to becoming harder to source here in North America. I used it on a 5D Mark IV, 6D, 80D, and a Sony a7R II, and found some interesting conclusions. You can follow up on the reportage here:

Test Review: http://bit.ly/UltronDA
Final Video Review: http://bit.ly/UltronF2
Image Gallery: http://bit.ly/Ultron40Gallery

It is pretty much a tiny Zeiss lens, and provides a different kind of optical performance when compared with the cheaper Canon 40mm STM.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 23, 2017)

A few samples I've shared:



Frozen Wasteland by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



Little Leopard Cat by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



Morning Tea by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



Open Spaces by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------

